# peindre son mac ...!!



## tantoillane (11 Août 2005)

Bon, pour mon premier fil sur le bar j'aurais pu trouver mieux    , mais voilà, les macs sont très beaux (G5, G4 G3    )........mais quand on arrive vers les power mac XXXX le design est moins fabuleux        , donc est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà repeind son mac, et est-ce que , la peinture a fait fondre le plastique, ......est-ce-que il est mieux maintenant......etc     


  ​ ​​
Un conseil d'artiste pour le mien, il parait que les artistes ont tous des macs​


----------



## tantoillane (11 Août 2005)

C'est pas votre truc de repeindre vos macs        ​


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Août 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas votre truc de repeindre vos macs        ​


Autant que de peindre la girafe...


----------



## tantoillane (11 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Autant que de peindre la girafe...



laquelle       ​


----------



## tantoillane (11 Août 2005)

Je ne suis pas le seul à y avoir pensé :




même apple y a pensé :

http://homepage.mac.com/cafedessin/gadget/image/iMac_paint.jpg​
  ​
edit : j'édite ta deuxième image et la met au format lien url plutot qu'image à cause de sa taille par respect des utilisateurs de petits écrans


----------



## golf (11 Août 2005)

Wouaou...
C'est puissant ce que tu fumes


----------



## jefrey (11 Août 2005)

même un beau G4 ça peut se repeindre? y'en a qu'on essayé...


----------



## lumai (11 Août 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas le seul à y avoir pensé :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vouaaaa ! Génial en rouge !!!


----------



## jefrey (11 Août 2005)

y ont eu des problèmes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Août 2005)

c'est par où le forum tuning ?  :rateau:


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Août 2005)

Le iMac noir   faut oser franchement...


----------



## tantoillane (11 Août 2005)

> edit : j'édite ta deuxième image et la met au format lien url plutot qu'image à cause de sa taille par respect des utilisateurs de petits écrans



Merci, on s'habitue vite au 20 pouces



			
				Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Le iMac noir   faut oser franchement...



l'imac noir pas trop réussi, mais le G4 j'adore    



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Wouaou...
> C'est puissant ce que tu fumes



C'est pas le mien, je te rassure, mais si t'as une idée (pas trop horrible     ) pour mon 7200, je posterais les photos une fois fait


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Août 2005)

Effectivement, le g4 est pas mal... mais en blanc il est tellement beau (l'ordi hein pas de mauvaise pensées )


----------



## tantoillane (11 Août 2005)

c'est vrai qu'en blanc http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/2002/0129/apple1.jpg c'est mieux, mais mon power mac gris, je sais pas si une touche de mon talent de peitre ne lui redonnerais pas un coup de jeune :style:  :style:


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Août 2005)

Ouais mais tu as interet à bien faire ton coup car sinon ca peut etre po tres joli


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2005)

Si le boitier de ton Mac ne te plait plus, tu peux essayer celui-là:


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Août 2005)

hahaha ca me fait penser à la première machine de Woz et Jobs


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Août 2005)

perso, je pense que je vais repeindre mon ibook, mais juste l'ecran...
en bleu...
pour me rappeler mon vieux PC...


----------



## Caddie Rider (11 Août 2005)

pk pas, mais il faudrait limite rajouter un bout de papier avec marque dessus : Windows a détecté une erreur fatale voulez vous envoyer le rapport à Microsoft


----------



## tantoillane (11 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Si le boitier de ton Mac ne te plait plus, tu peux essayer celui-là:




J'y ai pensé à un caisson de bois que j'aurais isolé ; et ou aurais mis un refroidissement mieux qu'une paire de ventilateurs, mais je les ai souvoltés et sa suffit.

Le peindre se serait surtout pour effacer ce vieux gris-beige...  ; à votre avis : tous blanc comme l'iMac qu'il a juste à côté, ou autre chose.....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2005)

mais pourquoi le peindre quand on a de super autocollant années disco ?


----------



## 1.618 (11 Août 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Le peindre se serait surtout pour effacer ce vieux gris-beige...  ; à votre avis : tous blanc comme l'iMac qu'il a juste à côté, ou autre chose.....





À l'encre sympathique, comme ça tu ne le verras plus, et ça libérera de la bande passante. :rateau:


----------



## tantoillane (11 Août 2005)

1.618 a dit:
			
		

> À l'encre sympathique, comme ça tu ne le verras plus, et ça libérera de la bande passante. :rateau:



pas tout compris là ...


----------



## tantoillane (12 Août 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> pas tout compris là ...




aaaaahhhhh......... j'ai compris ...... au bout de 18 heures tout de même        


Vous m'aidez pas beaucoup là au 23 ème message...........    :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi le peindre quand on a de super autocollant années disco ?


 Bonne idee :love:

Arf autocollants discos :love: :love: :love:

Qui a dit que le kitsch n'etait plus au gout du jour ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit que le kitsch n'etait plus au gout du jour ?




*Le kitsch*
est un véritable art de vivre
l'art d'aimer le moche, le désuet, le mauvais goût et l'inutile


----------



## Stargazer (12 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le kitsch*
> est un véritable art de vivre
> l'art d'aimer le moche, le désuet, le mauvais goût et l'inutile



Oui d'accord avec toi (quoique je préciserai un certain mauvais goût), mais de là à repeindre son mac ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

le plus chiant, ca doit quand meme etre les touches...


----------



## sofiping (13 Août 2005)

http://www.ac-versailles.fr/etabliss/peupliers/mac_decoration.html

 t'inquiete pas Tantoile ... t'es pas tout seul ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> http://www.ac-versailles.fr/etabliss/peupliers/mac_decoration.html
> 
> t'inquiete pas Tantoile ... t'es pas tout seul ...


 a ce niveau la c'est un  peu charge quand meme...


----------



## sofiping (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> a ce niveau la c'est un  peu charge quand meme...



Quitte a foirer la machine , autant aller jusqu'au bout et charger la mule


----------



## tantoillane (13 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> le plus chiant, ca doit quand meme etre les touches...



J'y ai pensé, faudra réfléchir........   



			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> http://www.ac-versailles.fr/etablis...decoration.html
> 
> t'inquiete pas Tantoile ... t'es pas tout seul ...



Merci ça fait plaisir, mais là je crois que les autocollants, disco ou pas, c'est mieux que les petites voitures.....    

Par contre, le coup de la bombe ; pas si bête ses maternelles      



			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Quitte a foirer la machine , autant aller jusqu'au bout et charger la mule


Et si je m'inspire de ta signature ??? ......  :style:  :style:      ????


----------



## tantoillane (13 Août 2005)

Un détail ...... 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais pourquoi le peindre quand on a de supers autocollants années disco ?



J'en ai pas .......


----------

